# Prewar Whizzer Jalopy



## kreika (Apr 5, 2017)

1940 Schwinn Canti with a Whizzer 700 motor. Just put her together. I plan on getting a 5" drum and go through the motor, Whizzer dropstand, new controls and a lot of adjustments.


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Apr 5, 2017)

Wow! Nice motorbike!


----------



## MotoMagz (Apr 7, 2017)

Great bike in great shape...I like all the little extras on the bars ....wow


----------



## Dave K (Apr 7, 2017)

So rad.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 7, 2017)

That's the nicest "Jalopy" I've ever seen!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 7, 2017)

Killer bike. Best thing I've seen on the Cabe since the blue on blue wonder-bike.

Let me know when it runs, I'll come down and test it


----------



## kreika (Apr 7, 2017)

Lol. Sounds good to me!


----------



## Goldenrod (Apr 7, 2017)

Wonder how many young ladies rode on the back rack.


----------



## Whizzerick (Apr 8, 2017)

I'd ride that with pride and a big grin on my face. 700 motor: best Whizzer motor... Rare too...


----------



## kreika (Apr 8, 2017)

Story goes young feller had it and got busted for speeding through town too many times. Parents yanked his reason to ride and up into an attic it went.....a circa 1950's tale.


----------

